# Essential/Classic Reformed Reads



## S. Spence (Jan 26, 2009)

Since becoming a Dad, I've not got the same amount of free time. With this in mind I'm a little concerned about my reading - I don't want to waste my time. So, I was wondering, what do you guys recommend - if you had to compile a list of essential Reformed literature, what would be on it?

Thanks


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 26, 2009)

Great question!

I wanted a list of resources also I just give a few of what I've liked

"The Sovereignty of God by A.W Pink (life altering for me)
"a good systematic theology Berkof,Reymond,Grudem's is my favorite
"Chosen by God by R.C Sproul"
"The reformed doctrine of Predestination by Lorraine Boettner"
"The Death of Christ and the Death of Death by John Owen"
"Living for God's Glory by Joel Beeke (For a good basic intro)
anything by John Piper
The Institues of the Christian religion by John Calvin
Grace and Peace to your family
P.S Congratualtions on becoming a Dad


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 26, 2009)

A Door Opening into Everlasting Life- Andrew Gray
Rock of our Salvation- William Plummer


----------



## Logopneumatika (Jan 26, 2009)

"Lectures on Calvinism" by Abraham Kuyper


----------



## discipulo (Jan 26, 2009)

These are Puritan Classics in Modernized and often Abridged version that are priceless in Theological Insight, Devotional Warmth and truly keep us awake and running 


Amazon.com: Mystery of Providence (Puritan Paperbacks): John Flavel: Books

Amazon.com: Bruised Reed (Puritan Paperbacks) (Puritan Paperbacks): Richard Sibbes: Books


Amazon.com: The Mortification of Sin (Puritan Paperbacks): John Owen: Books

Amazon.com: Prayer (Puritan Paperbacks) (Puritan Paperbacks) (Puritan Paperbacks): John Bunyan: Books

Amazon.com: The Godly Man's Picture (Puritan Paperbacks): Thomas Watson: Books


----------



## S. Spence (Jan 26, 2009)

The Death of Christ and the Death of Death by John Owen is a book I've been meaning to buy. Some people have sort of put me off reading Owen by saying he's really difficult to follow, is this the case?


----------



## discipulo (Jan 26, 2009)

S. Spence said:


> The Death of Christ and the Death of Death by John Owen is a book I've been meaning to buy. Some people have sort of put me off reading Owen by saying he's really difficult to follow, is this the case?





Don't let them put you off on Owen, how unfair, Owen's reasoning and arguments are as Biblical as they are brilliant. 
I wouldn’t say difficult, but rather dense, yet truly rewarding.
I also didn’t mention the masterpiece Death of Death, because Brian had already did. It also has the bonus of J I Packer’s introduction, the cherry on the top of the cake, so to speak. 


But that you can read online already 

Introductory Essay to John Owen's Death of Death in the Death of Christ (J. I. Packer)


----------



## asc (Jan 26, 2009)

S. Spence said:


> The Death of Christ and the Death of Death by John Owen is a book I've been meaning to buy. Some people have sort of put me off reading Owen by saying he's really difficult to follow, is this the case?



Personally i found this difficult to read but honestly i didn't try reading it for very long. After a long day of work, i just couldn't muster up the concentration needed to understand his writing.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 26, 2009)

This is another great book to get:

Amazon.com: Give Praise to God: A Vision for Reforming Worship : Celebrating the Legacy of James Montgomery Boice: Philip Graham Ryken, Derek W. H. Thomas, J. Ligon., III Duncan, James Montgomery Boice: Books


----------

